# Primary Manipulation Custom FP



## Brooks803 (Aug 21, 2013)

Here's what can happen when you throw the color wheel into a batch of resin! This is a 7 color Alumilite pour. Needless to say I had to work FAST!

Here's the raw blank fresh from the pressure pot:








Then turned down a few mm on the metal lathe:







It looks a bit dark and drab, but once I got it drilled out and turned down more the light hit it and WOW! I was doin the happy dance :biggrin:

I also tried a new shape. I really like the torpedo look. I think it was the perfect choice for the blank. The section is of the same blank, I just used a part that didn't have as much going on so it wouldn't be to overbearing. I purposely did a satin finish on it. It's sporting a steel Schmidt nib.

    

    



 

 

 

 

 

 

Close ups:



 

 

 




Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 21, 2013)

what an awesome blend, I like the section alot..Good Choice


----------



## lyonsacc (Aug 21, 2013)

WOW - love the shape and the colors!

If you need to get rid of that pen I know a place you could send it . . .


----------



## thewishman (Aug 21, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## thewishman (Aug 21, 2013)

Let me expand on my previous comment.

W-O-W !!!


----------



## crabcreekind (Aug 21, 2013)

Holy crap! That is one awesome pen. Not only the shape but the blank is just plain sweet. I believe we found the next IAP front page photo


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 21, 2013)

Dude, SEVEN???? That's down right nuts to do more than one blank with 7 colors! The pen is gorgeous. Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## turbowagon (Aug 21, 2013)

Awesome pen!!!!!


----------



## Twissy (Aug 21, 2013)

Just AWESOME


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 21, 2013)

Holy cool pen Batman!! And that style of pen just plain rocks!!


----------



## ChrisN (Aug 21, 2013)

WOW! That looks amazing!


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Outrageously fabulous!!!


----------



## Harley2001 (Aug 21, 2013)

Now that's some sweet looking blanks the pen turned out very nicely will done.


----------



## Pete275 (Aug 21, 2013)

Jonathon, You Sir are a true artist! That blank and the pen it became are absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing it. Really cool!

Wayne


----------



## JohnU (Aug 21, 2013)

Over the top!  Not only is the blank awesome but that pen leaves me speechless.  All of those colors look fantastic together. Kind of reminds me of a peacock.  I don't know how you managed to get all of that mixed in such a small window, but you are in the zone, Keep running with it!  Front Page work IMHO.


----------



## jyreene (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice work. I like the shape of it a lot. And your colors work well. As if there was a doubt there!


----------



## fernhills (Aug 21, 2013)

" " " on the WOW


----------



## turncrazy43 (Aug 21, 2013)

Jonathon, that is one awesome blank! The satin finish is just perfect for that blank and the colors. Great as usual.
_____________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2013)

As others have said - WOW - 
Love the colours and the style, looks fantastic - No need for LSD
Great photos as well.
Top Score in all areas.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 21, 2013)

crabcreekind said:


> Holy crap! That is one awesome pen. Not only the shape but the blank is just plain sweet. I believe we found the next IAP front page photo


 
Thanks James! That'd be awesome if it made the front page. I've kinda got a streak going with that. I've made it once a year since 2010. I'd like to keep it going!



Buzzzz4 said:


> Dude, SEVEN???? That's down right nuts to do more than one blank with 7 colors! The pen is gorgeous. Congratulations on a job well done!


 
LOL...yup seven! Blue, Yellow, Red, Green, Orange, Purple, & White. The Purple doesn't show through as much as I'd like, but I can fix that easily. I had to be lightning fast to get it all in there in time. I was able to make them in batch of 4 blanks.


----------



## Exabian (Aug 21, 2013)

one word WOW!


----------



## lorbay (Aug 22, 2013)

Exabian said:


> one word WOW!



What he said. 
Lin


----------



## ericofpendom (Aug 22, 2013)

Stunning, would love to see your 7 color pouring system:biggrin:

Eric...


----------



## johncrane (Aug 22, 2013)

All has been said but im adding another WOW!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Aug 22, 2013)

This is why you my friend are the master caster! Now dare we ask where you got your inspiration? I hope not from the colors of your little ones food


----------



## greggas (Aug 22, 2013)

Fantastic color and patterns in the blank and you created the perfect shape to highlight the character of the blank.  This is one of the best pens shown on IAP in quite some time...nice job !


----------



## gbpens (Aug 22, 2013)

Fantastic dispersion of color. A carnival all in one oiece.


----------



## evan bahr (Aug 22, 2013)

Fantastic pen! Got an extra blank you could send my way?????


----------



## thewishman (Aug 22, 2013)

ericofpendom said:


> Stunning, would love to see your 7 color pouring system:biggrin: Eric...




NSA drones have captured this image of Jonathan Brooks:


Subject is believed to have prehensile feet, but no photographic evidence is available at this time.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 22, 2013)

ericofpendom said:


> Stunning, would love to see your 7 color pouring system:biggrin:
> 
> Eric...


 
Thanks Eric. Sorry to let you down but no fancy pouring system. Just my two hands and a mold 



hewunch said:


> This is why you my friend are the master caster! Now dare we ask where you got your inspiration? I hope not from the colors of your little ones food


 
Thanks buddy! Nah, Ayden's food isn't that colorful...atleast not yet . Honestly though there wasn't much inspiration. Just a thought and a whim. "I wonder just how fast I can pour alumilite?" Obviously I'm a glutton for punishment.



evan bahr said:


> Fantastic pen! Got an extra blank you could send my way?????


 
Thanks Evan. Seeing as your only about 15-20mins from my house I bet if you were to come out one day we could probably find one laying around the shop :wink:. You're welcome out anytime.


----------



## bjbear76 (Aug 22, 2013)

Totally Mesmerizing!!


----------



## BSea (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok, when you told me about it, I really couldn't believe it.  Now that I see it . . . . . . . . . . . well, I still don't believe it.

For those of you not familiar with alumilite, you have 7 minutes from the time you mix the 1st color till it has to be in the pressure pot.  3 colors gets pretty adventurous, and I have played with 4.  But 7 .

I'm envisioning something Doc Brown (think back to the future) would come up with to stir 7 cups at once.  

Either that or Jonathon is really


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 23, 2013)

BSea said:


> Ok, when you told me about it, I really couldn't believe it. Now that I see it . . . . . . . . . . . well, I still don't believe it.
> 
> For those of you not familiar with alumilite, you have 7 minutes from the time you mix the 1st color till it has to be in the pressure pot. 3 colors gets pretty adventurous, and I have played with 4. But 7 .
> 
> ...


 

LOL....Thanks Bob. Yeah it was one of those things you have to see to believe. I do like how I'm now associated with a super villain. I guess my devious side does show :devil:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's your new avatar,with seven tentacles, now all you need to do is train one to pour.


----------



## Funktionhouse (Aug 23, 2013)

WOW! I am not even much of a fan of acrylic but these have changed my mind. Love the shape. These are kit less?


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 23, 2013)

Looking good Jonathon!:wink:


----------



## Teeball (Aug 24, 2013)

F A N T A S T I C  :bananen_smilies039:


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you ALL for the kind words!



Funktionhouse said:


> WOW! I am not even much of a fan of acrylic but these have changed my mind. Love the shape. These are kit less?


 
Thanks! Yes it's a kitless pen. Except for the clip and nib assembly I made everything else.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 24, 2013)

Johnathon:  You may not have had inspiration, but you certainly are an inspiration.  Now I must ask,  that white roll of paper beneath your hand in your initial photos!  Was that paper towel or toilet paper in case everything turned to ****??:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dai Sensei (Aug 25, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant work


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 25, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 25, 2013)

joefyffe said:


> Johnathon: You may not have had inspiration, but you certainly are an inspiration. Now I must ask, that white roll of paper beneath your hand in your initial photos! Was that paper towel or toilet paper in case everything turned to ****??:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
Thanks Joe!

LOL...I was wondering if anyone would point that out. It does look like a roll of TP but it's just a paper towel roll that got cropped. I break down my PR in that area and I keep it handy for the occasional spill.


----------

